# New Game! Love it, Hate it, Indifferent...



## BlondeViki

Rules are simple, a food/drink type item is posted and you say whether you love it, hate it or are indifferent, then post one for the next person to respond to!  

I'll start the ball rolling with a classic:

Marmite!


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Hate absolutely everything about it!

ummm.... Nesquik milk?


----------



## jns

Hate it give me the real struff anyway 

Bananas


----------



## ~Piglet~

Love them!

Goats Cheese.....


----------



## princess_ariel_85

hate it.... 

Toffee


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter


----------



## BlondeViki

dolphingirl47 said:


> *Peanut Butter*



Love it!  Especially crunchy  


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Hate it!

Dark Chocolate


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Beetroot?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Celery?


----------



## jjk

love it

*Spring Onions ?*


----------



## irisheyes123

Love it 

Coffee


----------



## loobzuk

hate it

rich tea biscuits?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Cider


----------



## tony64

Indifferent

Roast Lamb


----------



## jjk

love it

*hard boiled egg ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## disney_princess_85

Indifferent.

Cottage cheese.


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Stilton cheese ?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

hate it!

Mangos?


----------



## mrs-mac

Indifferent.

Olives?


----------



## karentan

hate it

baileys?


----------



## Pinky166

Love it!!!


Lemon curd?


----------



## jen_uk

Indifferent

Cous cous


----------



## jjk

Indifferent


Sausage roll ?


----------



## Sapper383

Indifferent

meat balls


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pasta


----------



## ely3857

*Love it.....

Steak*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Seafood


----------



## Claire L

love it

sushi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Pizza


----------



## disney_princess_85

Love it.

Peas.


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Strawberries


----------



## loobzuk

love it

trifle?


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Hate it

Cauliflower Cheese


----------



## jjk

Love it


*Parsnips?*


----------



## karentan

indifferent

bananas


----------



## jen_uk

Indifferent

Fudge cake


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love it! 

Mountain Dew?


----------



## tashasmum

love it.


Hersheys chocolate?


----------



## tony64

hate it


Dole whip floats


----------



## jen_uk

Never had one so indifferent I suppose

Funnel cake


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Curry?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

love it!

stuffing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Omelette


----------



## PJB71

HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont like eggs

Carrot Cake??


----------



## jjk

Love it

*Bovril ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

YUK! Hate it!

Mr Whippy?


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Love it (on the condition that its sold to me by someone who respects common hygeine when handling the cone etc.)

Ben and Jerrys Baked Alaska?


----------



## karentan

love it

coco pops?


----------



## eyoreaud

Hate it!

Corn bread?


----------



## karentan

indifferent - sometimes its really good, sometimes its horrible

KFC?


----------



## Muscateer

hate it

Vinegar


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Lobster?


----------



## jen_uk

Indifferent

Sweetcorn


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mints


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Brussel sprouts


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Couscous


----------



## jjk

indifferent

*Mustard ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ginger ale


----------



## jen_uk

Hate it

Pancakes


----------



## disneyhockeymad

love them!!!

choc chip muffins?


----------



## karentan

love them

brioche?


----------



## jen_uk

Not sure if I've ever had it so indifferent

Crumpets


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Clotted cream


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Love it!

Reggae Reggae ketchup


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brie


----------



## youcansmellit

Love it!

Spinach?


----------



## Joyce_Belle

youcansmellit said:


> Love it!
> 
> Spinach?



Hate it


Bananas?


----------



## Dimplenose

Bananas raw yummy - cooked yuk!

Hershey chocolate?


----------



## youcansmellit

Love it!

Baloney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never heard of this so have to go with indifferent

Hash Browns


----------



## disneyhockeymad

allergic to potato, so hate them!!

Pringles?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Key lime pie?


----------



## jns

love it 


pinapples


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mango


----------



## BlondeViki

Indifferent. 

Lemon cheesecake?


----------



## karentan

indifferent, like cheesecake, dont like lemon particularly

sausages?


----------



## Claire L

love em 

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

love love love it 

Salad Cream?


----------



## jjk

Love it

*Porridge?*


----------



## katiec

Love it - but only if made with salt - hate it if made with sugar or jam!

*Scrambled eggs?*

Katie x


----------



## Sarah28

love em

peanut butter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pancakes?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

hash browns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Ranch dressing?


----------



## wdwgreg

Love it

shepherds pie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Pizza


----------



## Sarah28

Love it!

cheese?


----------



## Claire L

love it 

smoked salmon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Avocado


----------



## Claire L

love it

strawberries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Prawns


----------



## irongirlof12

Hate it 

Pickled onions?


----------



## jjk

love it

*caviar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Oreos


----------



## Claire L

love em

crumpets


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mushy peas


----------



## Claire L

indifferent

maple syrup


----------



## disneyhockeymad

love it!

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Shortbread


----------



## disney_princess_85

Indifferent. 

Hot dog.


----------



## BlondeViki

Indifferent


Marzipan?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Fudge


----------



## 4under4

Love it

Rhubarb?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Spinach


----------



## Claire L

love it

tartare sauce


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Barbecue Sauce


----------



## thestevied

BBQ sauce? Love it!  

Tiramisu?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Falafel


----------



## Sarah28

Indifferent

fish?


----------



## thestevied

hate it (apart from fish fingers...)

KFC?


----------



## wdwgreg

Love it

Guacamole


----------



## Claire L

love it

salsa


----------



## thestevied

only in fajita's!

Blue cheese?


----------



## jjk

hate it

*pork scratchings?*


----------



## thestevied

LOVE them!

oysters


----------



## wdwgreg

Hate it

Scampi


----------



## thestevied

hate it.

baileys


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Panini


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. Frankfurters?


----------



## irongirlof12

Hate it

Pork pie?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

hate it

Chilli con carne?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Love it but only if it's mild/medium

Liquorice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Prawn Crackers


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.  Best with sweet chilli sauce.

Nando's??


----------



## disneyhockeymad

love it!!! 

Mint imperials?


----------



## thestevied

Love them.

Corn on the cob


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Stuffing


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Brussel sprouts


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Peperoni


----------



## thestevied

LOVE it! 

Olives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Onion rings


----------



## thestevied

Love them.

Potato skins?


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Love them 

Horlicks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cream of tomato soup


----------



## thestevied

Hate it.

Ketchup


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

indifferent

pear drops?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Haribo??


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Love them (a bit too much)

sushi?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it!

Oysters?


----------



## youcansmellit

Indifferent

kelp?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Brownies


----------



## youcansmellit

Love them

hard boiled eggs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bacon


----------



## youcansmellit

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!

mint ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mars bar


----------



## youcansmellit

Indifferent

burritos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Refried beans


----------



## youcansmellit

LOVE IT

goat cheese?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it 

Macadamia nuts


----------



## youcansmellit

hate them 

fig newton?


----------



## irisheyes123

Love them 

 S'mores


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cookies and Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Love it (especially Haagan Daz)

mushy peas?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Scotch eggs?


----------



## wdwgreg

Love it

Beef Jerky?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cornbread


----------



## disney_princess_85

Love it. 

Pesto.


----------



## thestevied

hate it.

Coleslaw


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

Pear Cider ?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Garlic Bread?*


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

Funnel cakes ?


----------



## thestevied

Love them!!

Deep fried ice-cream?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, sounds gross 

Escargot ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Ribs


----------



## thestevied

love them!! tony roma's especially!!

gherkin?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Muesli


----------



## thestevied

love it

fried egg?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Donuts


----------



## mandymouse

I can take or leave them

Krispy Kremes ?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Tuna?*


----------



## lauran cameron

Love it!

Crab Legs?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it!

Caviar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jalopenos


----------



## thestevied

Love them.  

Bananas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them (or rather they hate Me)

Peanuts


----------



## thestevied

love them, but only salted.

twiglets?


----------



## lauran cameron

Love it

Raspberry Lemonade!!


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Baileys?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Margarita


----------



## lauran cameron

Love it!

Pina Coladas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Spring Rolls


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Onion bhajees


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Poppadoms


----------



## thestevied

LOVE them!!

Custard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Strawberries


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Love them

Parsnips?


----------



## Claire L

indifferent

yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

cinnamon?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

Chicken curry ?


----------



## thestevied

Love it.


Crispy duck?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

love it!! (maybe too much!!)

Peanut butter?


----------



## thestevied

I have NEVER tasted peanut butter!!

Cheese on toast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Marmalade


----------



## lauran cameron

indifferent

chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

World Showcase, Epcot ?


----------



## jjk

Love it

*Bitter Lemon?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn Chowder


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Hate it

Pineapple Dole Whip?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn Dogs


----------



## thestevied

never had one!  Russel Crowe?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

Eastenders ?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

Coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Banoffee Pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Bakewell Tart


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love it

*Sprouts ?*


----------



## jjk

Love them 

*pickled onions ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Satay


----------



## thestevied

Love them.

peas...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Avocado


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

Goats cheese?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Brie?


----------



## PJB71

hate it, dont like any cheese

Liver?


----------



## Pegasus928

Love it.

Fruitcake


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Mondays ?*


----------



## jjk

Hate them ( except for this week )

*Kippers?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, dislike

*Coffee ?*


----------



## Claire L

Indifferent as a drink, but love it as a cake!

Brownies?


----------



## Pegasus928

Hate it. For some reason it is the only cake I can think of that makes me feel ill 

Funnel Cake


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Scotch eggs?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Spam ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Ryvitas ? *


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Melon ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pringles


----------



## disney_princess_85

LOVE them!

Lucozade.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Bagels


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Indifferent

Green Tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mashed potato


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Maltesers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Nutella


----------



## thestevied

love it

honey


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mayonnaise


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Ben & Jerry's ice-cream ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Amaretti


----------



## Claire L

Love em 

Oreo cookies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Baklava


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Red Bull?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sausage rolls


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Mint sauce ?*


----------



## jjk

Love it 

*Toast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Peanut butter ?*


----------



## jjk

love it 

*Baileys ?*


----------



## thestevied

Love it! Especially with amaretto.... my fave drink!

Apple strudel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sherry Trifle


----------



## thestevied

Love it.  

Horlicks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chocolate Mousse


----------



## thestevied

Love it! 

Coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Coca Cola


----------



## thestevied

Coke zero... love.

Popcorn


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cauliflower


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Roast chicken?

(Hi Moggo)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Steak


----------



## thestevied

LOOOOVVVVVVEEEEE IT!

Mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Risotto


----------



## thestevied

Love it!  

Lasagne


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it 

Stew and Dumplings?


----------



## lauran cameron

Love it!!

ramen noodles


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Shredded wheat ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sourdough Bread


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Indifferent

Peanut Butter


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Milkshake


----------



## thestevied

vanilla, yeah, love it!

rhubarb crumble


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Fish


----------



## thestevied

hate it!

prawn crackers?


----------



## Claire L

love em 

Naan bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Salsa


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Houmous


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Eggs Benedict


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love it

*Cadbury's Buttons ?*


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

Creme Egg


----------



## mandymouse

Love, love, love 'em

*Jordan ?*


----------



## thestevied

If you're talking Jordan the person.... Hate her.  Please don't get me started!!!

Liverpool football club?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Weetabix ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Espresso


----------



## mandymouse

Hate, too strong

*Jelly Babies ?*


----------



## katiec

Will do if no chocolate about...

Stilton


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Tofu ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Quorn


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Hummus


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Coffee ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cornbread


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Oysters


----------



## irongirlof12

Hate it

Pork pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tiramisu


----------



## mandymouse

Love, love, love it ! 

*Krispy Kremes ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cornflakes


----------



## Muscateer

Hate them

Mustard


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Marmalade


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Flakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Custard


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

Smarties


----------



## queendisney

indifferent

Nutella?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Porridge


----------



## queendisney

love it


crispy seaweed?


----------



## crabbie1

love it
Goofys candy?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Bread and butter pudding


----------



## mandymouse

I can take it or leave it

*Cookies & Cream ice-cream ?*


----------



## queendisney

LOVE it

chip 'n' dales Peanut Brittle?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dark chocolate


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


pomegranate juice?


----------



## PJB71

Never tried it 

Full fat milk??


----------



## Ware Bears

Indifferent

*Watermelon?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Lychees


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Tomato juice


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, hate it (though strangely love tomatoes )

*Prawns ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Onion rings


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*cauliflower ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sweetcorn


----------



## Danauk

Indifferent

*tinned salmon*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

jellied eels


----------



## queendisney

HATE them



chestnuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Hashbrowns


----------



## Danauk

Indifferent

pineapple


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Dole Whip


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Turkey Legs ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Corn dogs


----------



## mandymouse

Never had them, but they sound gross (lol)

*Pretzels ?*


----------



## queendisney

love (especially the garlic ones from Auntie Annie)


Garlic Bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Olives


----------



## queendisney

Hate



the new Double Chocolate Mars Bar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Fruit salad


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Croissants ?*


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



Cupcakes from the bakery on the Boardwalk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Never tried them, but cupcakes in general indiifferent

Waffles


----------



## queendisney

love


Spotted dick and custard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jacket potato


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



blue cheese?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Peanuts


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Flying ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Branston pickle


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


snow?


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Curly Wurlys


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut butter cups


----------



## discnewbie

Love it!


Whoppers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cream cheese


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Red wine


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


Harry Potter books?


----------



## DisFanJen

As it's supposed to be food\drink items I'll treat it as such...

Hate it (the paper get's stuck between my teeth  )


Diet Coke.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Jelly Beans


----------



## funnybunny

Love it 

Big Brother


----------



## DisFanJen

funnybunny said:


> Big Brother



This is supposed to be food and drink right?

So again Hate It.  If I had a big brother I wouldn't want to eat him... 

Pot Noodle


----------



## Happy Days

Hate it (plays havoc on digestion)

Crispy duck (with pancakes & hoi sin sauce)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Scampi


----------



## funnybunny

Agh sorry!  Got carried away 

Indifferent

Couscous


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Avocado


----------



## disney_princess_85

LOVE it!

Mushrooms.


----------



## queendisney

love


Flying?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Brown bread


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Rice cakes


----------



## queendisney

hate


heights?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Macaroons


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Florentines?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Rice Crispy Treats


----------



## queendisney

LOVE


Disneyland Paris?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mojitos


----------



## Muscateer

Love them

Coco pops


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Muesli


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## DisFanJen

Hate it.

panna cotta?


----------



## Happy Days

indifferent

Steak


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

coconut?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it.

Bacon


----------



## DisFanJen

Hate it.

Dragon Fruit?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Potato skins


----------



## queendisney

love it



Modern Art?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Green Tea


----------



## queendisney

hate it


texting?


----------



## thestevied

LOVE IT!

spiders


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Bakewell tart


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Peanuts


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Bombay Mix


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Kettle chips


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Sourdough bread


----------



## thestevied

Love it

Blueberry muffins...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Oreos


----------



## thestevied

Love them.

Jaffa cakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Potato skins


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Paella


----------



## thestevied

Hate it, unless its fish free.

Nacho's


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Yorkshire puddings


----------



## Sarah28

Love them

sushi?


----------



## queendisney

love it (vege ones only tho)


sci-fi diner?


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

50's prime time??


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



Fantasia Mini Golf?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Popcorn


----------



## thestevied

LOOOOOOOOOVE IT!

Rainforest Cafe?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate Mousse


----------



## queendisney

hate it


marrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mocha


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Horseradish??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Stuffing


----------



## queendisney

love it


traditional English fried breakfast?


----------



## DisFanJen

Hate it as I'm a vegi.  Love a Vegetarian full English though. 

Mangos


----------



## queendisney

love it


coconut?


----------



## thestevied

hate it.

Fish & chips?


----------



## queendisney

hate it


Premium outlet mall?


----------



## thestevied

Really? Thought everyone loved that!! 

I love the mall! All of them really - bit girly like that!

Funnel cake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cotton Candy


----------



## queendisney

L O V E it..


Autumn?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Corn Chowder


----------



## queendisney

Hate



stiletto heals?


----------



## Happy Days

Hate

turkey drum sticks


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Pita bread


----------



## queendisney

indifferent unless I have made them myself then LOVE


the Monarchy?


----------



## Happy Days

Love (they rule OK)

NCIS


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



texting?


----------



## Happy Days

h8  

Agatha Christie novels


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


cats?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate them

Watermelon?


----------



## Happy Days

Love

sorbet


----------



## Muscateer

Hate

Champagne?


----------



## queendisney

hate (too dry)


F1?


----------



## Happy Days

indifferent

F keys


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

The F Word?  (gordon ramsay programme)


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

twitter?


----------



## Happy Days

Hate

facebook


----------



## Muscateer

Love and hate

Thorntons original toffee


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cadbury's Dairy Milk


----------



## Sarah28

Love it!

Feta cheese?


----------



## DisFanJen

Love it!

Strawberries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mango


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Pineapple


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Coconut


----------



## queendisney

Love it..


hot dogs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Green tea?


----------



## queendisney

hate it..



decaff Tea/coffee?


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Indifferent 

Olives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cashew nuts


----------



## Happy Days

indifferent

room fragrancers


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Toffee apples


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



Classical music?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

Xmas stock going onsale in shops in september???


----------



## A Small World

hate it

Real Christmas trees


----------



## thestevied

Love them!

Stilton


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cheddar


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Boiled egg?


----------



## eyoreaud

Love it!

Marmalade?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Sour cream


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Gooseberries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Bakewell Tart


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Cooked breakfast


----------



## Sarah28

love it

salad cream?


----------



## A Small World

love it

mashed potatoe


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pizza


----------



## DisFanJen

Love It


Sage & Onion Stuffing?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Traditional sunday roast


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Love it

Brussell Sprouts!


----------



## A Small World

Love em

snow


----------



## queendisney

love it


apple crumble?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Christmas Pudding


----------



## A Small World

Love it

onions


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Spring rolls


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

bacon butties


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hash Browns


----------



## A Small World

Love em

Fireworks


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Marzipan


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

milkshake


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Espresso


----------



## queendisney

hate it


toasted marshmellows?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Chicken Curry ?*


----------



## mikki.young

mandymouse said:


> Indifferent
> 
> *Chicken Curry ?*



Love it

Crispy duck and pancakes with hoi sin sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Onion Bhajis


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Pickled onions ?*


----------



## Emma1987

hate them

*beans on toast*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Nachos


----------



## Emma1987

indifferent. (I prefer without cheese) 

Chicken Balls....lol


----------



## lauran cameron

yes...(?)  haha

Bloomin' Onion?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Mustard ?*


----------



## Emma1987

HATE it lol

Whiskey


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cointreau


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


Brandy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Eggs Benedict


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Spinach ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sweetcorn


----------



## queendisney

love it


mashed potato?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Fudge


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Dark Chocolate


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pancakes


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Tiramisu ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate Mousse


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Mushrooms


----------



## queendisney

Love it.


scrambled eggs?


----------



## Verity Chambers

hate it.

mocha


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

ovaltine


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Jelly Babies ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mints


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Goats cheese?


----------



## queendisney

love it



roasted chestnuts?


----------



## Verity Chambers

YUK!! Hate it!

candy floss?


----------



## mandymouse

Yum, especially in TRex's cotton-tinis 

*Bovril ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Yuk again!! Hate it! 

champagne


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Coconut


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, hate it

*Muesli ?*


----------



## queendisney

Love it


crunchy nut cornflakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Porridge


----------



## Happy Days

Love (with Golden Syrup)

Haggis


----------



## Sarah28

never had it so can't say really!

Sushi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Olives?


----------



## A Small World

Love em

Mussels


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Prawns


----------



## A Small World

love them

sardines


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Macadamia nuts


----------



## disneyhockeymad

hate it

Raisins?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Thornton's Continental Chocolates ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Oreos


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love, love, love 'em!! 

asti?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mojito


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


match of the day?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Custard ?*


----------



## Happy Days

Love

noodles


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chicken and Sweetcorn Soup


----------



## queendisney

hate it



Poetry?


----------



## pad406

Hate it

Sunrise?


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


Soaring?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Bananas ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Irn Bru


----------



## Happy Days

Love it

garlic bread


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

*Pringles?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

haloumi?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Tomato juice


----------



## queendisney

hate it.



Bon fire night?


----------



## Ware Bears

Indifferent

*Champagne?*


----------



## A Small World

love it

white chocolate


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Pickled onions


----------



## DisFanJen

Indifferent.

Jaffa Cakes?


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Marmite ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Jalapenos?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

bacon butties


----------



## queendisney

hate it..



Macdonalds?


----------



## A Small World

love it 

coca cola


----------



## Muscateer

Love it but has to be diet

Syrup


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Sprouts ?*


----------



## mrs-mac

Indifferent

Litter droppers?


----------



## Sarah28

never had them so couldn't say

jelly babies?


----------



## mrs-mac

Sarah28 said:


> never had them so couldn't say
> 
> jelly babies?



They are people that drop litter not something that you eat


----------



## A Small World

Jelly Babies - Love em now but used to hate em

coconut


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Bacardi Rum ?*


----------



## queendisney

love it..



Brandy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## queendisney

hate it..  (fruit and chocolate should NEVER EVER be mixed)


Cadbury's fruit and nut?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheese Fondue


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Bananas ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Fried Eggs


----------



## Happy Days

Love (as long as yolk is 'dippy')

egg sandwiches


----------



## Ware Bears

Love them (so long as they're freshly made, hate the smell if they've been in a lunchbox  )

*Lovehearts?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Waffles?


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Garlic Bread ?*


----------



## queendisney

LOVE it..




goats cheese?


----------



## Ware Bears

Indifferent

*Rice Krispies?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Risotto?


----------



## Ware Bears

Indifferent

*Galaxy chocolate*


----------



## mrs-mac

Indifferent

Curly Kale


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Rollercoasters


----------



## mandymouse

Love them 

*Snow ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Watermelon?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Don't like it at all!

chilli con carne


----------



## Happy Days

Love it

Beef Jerky


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Lovvvve it!!!

Nachos???


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Pickled onions ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love them

Nan bread


----------



## queendisney

LOVE it..



chicken madras?


----------



## Sarah28

love it!

Lime pickle?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Tequila


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love it!

Baileys?


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

*Ribena*


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it.

Biscuits with sausage gravy.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hate it

*Chocolate buttons*


----------



## A Small World

Love them 

Pepsi


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Porridge


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Cats ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love them

ricotta?


----------



## lucy_love_

love it

nail biting?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hate it!

Foot tickling?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Peanuts ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Spring Onions


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Scrambled eggs ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hate them!

Hersheys chocolate?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Trifle


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Banoffee pie?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Like it!

Louis Walsh?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Friends (TV programme )


----------



## Ware Bears

Hate it

*Pringles*


----------



## A Small World

love them

swimming


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

*Turkish Delight*


----------



## Happy Days

love it

Snickers bars


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love them.

Celebrity magazines (Like Ok)


----------



## A Small World

hate them

walking on the beach in winter


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

*Limoncello*


----------



## A Small World

like it 

chinese food


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love it...but get bored by it

X Factor?


----------



## arielrocks

Hate it

Grey goose slushies?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Black pudding


----------



## A Small World

hate it

Roast dinner


----------



## mandymouse

Love it, as long as I haven't cooked it myself

*Tiramisu ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Hate it

*Prawn cocktail*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hate it!

Crumpets?


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Marshmallows ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Custard


----------



## Sarah28

love it!

Trifle?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Doughnuts ?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Cashew nuts ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Tequilla ?*


----------



## arielrocks

Hate it

Funnel cakes?


----------



## A Small World

Love them

Rice Pudding


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Waffles


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Corn Flakes ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Kidney beans?


----------



## tony64

indifferent

New York style Cheesecake


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Dark Chocolate ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love it

salted popcorn?


----------



## tony64

Hate it!!!!!!

Peanut Butter


----------



## Happy Days

Love it

bacon butties


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love 'em

*Sausage rolls*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Rice pudding


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hate it!

Manchester United?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Smoky bacon crisps ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love em

maple syrup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tacos


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Cappucinno ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Indifferent

Espresso??


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Iced tea?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

corn on the cob


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Scallops ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Westlife ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

X Factor ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love it

Tower Of Terror?


----------



## Sarah28

Indifferent

grapefruit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mango


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Shredded Wheat ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Muesli ?


----------



## queendisney

indifferent



Roast Dinners?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Hash Browns?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate them

Mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Sweetcorn?


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Tomato Ketchup ?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love it!

Sweet Chilli sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Avocado?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Monday Mornings ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent (working shifts, it does not really matter what day of the week it is)

Cornbread?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

fishfingers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## A Small World

Love them (as long as real chicken)

BBQ sauce


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Ranch dressing


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Funnel cakes


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em 

*Turkey legs ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Churros


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Pretzels?


----------



## mandymouse

They're OK

*Shrimp ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sesame Prawn Toast?


----------



## queendisney

hate it


scented candles?


----------



## A Small World

Love some of them and hate others

X factor


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Scones?


----------



## mandymouse

Love them

*Macaroni cheese ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Jam ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it!

Green Tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hot chocolate?


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love it

*Chicken & mushroom pie ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Onion rings?


----------



## disneyhockeymad

indifferent

Caesar Salad?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Mince Pies ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Banoffee pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Steak?


----------



## queendisney

hate it


Roast parsnips?


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Yorkshire puddings ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Stuffing?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Pasta ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheeseburger?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it (especially a McDonalds double cheeseburger )

*KFC ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Nachos?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love them!

Football?


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


strickly come dancing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chilli Con Carne?


----------



## jns

hate it 

*Rain*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Toffee Apples?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Snow ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love

Mulled wine?


----------



## A Small World

Love

Onions


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peppers?


----------



## queendisney

indifferent


Open log fires?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Pepperoni ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Christmas Cake ?


----------



## jns

love it 


ipad2


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Shortbread?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Syrup?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck !

*Celery ?*


----------



## jjk

indifferent

*leeks ?*


----------



## jen_uk

Indifferent

Nutella


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Love it!

Brown sauce??


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Hot chocolate ?*


----------



## Muscateer

hate it

Marmalade?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Christmas Pudding ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Lemon Meringue Pie ?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Apple pie and custard ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tiramisu?


----------



## Muscateer

Yuk hate it

Prawn crackers ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Poppadoms?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Bagels?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Fry up breakfast ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Chow mein?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hummous?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Traditional Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love it mmm

After Eights ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Terry's Chocolate Orange?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Nachos?


----------



## mandymouse

Love them

*Sprouts ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Can cope with a 3 or 4 on Christmas Day only

Kit Kats?


----------



## arielrocks

Love em

Toffee apples?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate-covered Strawberries?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Fudge ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Garlic bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tacos?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Turkish Delight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jelly Beans?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Macaroons?


----------



## Sarah28

Indifferent

Sushi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Spring rolls?


----------



## A Small World

like them

Pina Colada


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Spag Bol ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Meatballs?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Tiramisu?


----------



## queendisney

yummy LOVE it..


Toffee Apples?


----------



## arielrocks

Love em

Christmas pudding?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## madmumof2

Hate it

Salted peanuts


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Pineapple ?*


----------



## Happy Days

love

Mango


----------



## madmumof2

Love

Cous cous


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Pepperoni?


----------



## queendisney

hate


thunder and lightning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate

Margarita?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Bananas ?*


----------



## jjk

Hate

*shortbread ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Chocolate Hobnobs ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Amaretti?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, I've never tried it

*Prawns ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Wine Gums?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate em

Wispas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pizza?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Liquorice Allsorts ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Lasagne?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Calzone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Jalapeno Poppers?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Pesto?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Fig Rolls ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Brownies?


----------



## Sarah28

Love them

Mince pies?


----------



## stubb

Hate them
Cheese and pickle roll


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cheese Burger?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Mexican food


----------



## jjk

indifferent

*pickled onions*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Polos?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Rolos ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Shortbread?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Marzipan?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pita?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Onion bhajis ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Tablet?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Marshmallows?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Fudge?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*After Eights ?*


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Apricots?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Chilli?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Spaghetti Bolognaise ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chicken Satay?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Digestives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Rice pudding?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Bread and Butter pudding


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cottage Pie?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Beef Casserole


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tomato soup?


----------



## A Small World

Love it - especially if its Heinz 

pizza


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pecan pie?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

cooked breakfast


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sausage roll?


----------



## avviexxx

Love it 

Vimto?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Red Bull?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Brown bread?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Dates ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pecans?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate em

Lamb?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Game?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Jaffa cakes ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love em

Jammie dodgers?


----------



## avviexxx

Love them,

Pineapple Dole Whip?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

McFlurry?


----------



## A Small World

love them

Christmas pudding


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mince pies?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Indifferent

After Eights??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Mulled wine?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Hate it!

Custard donuts?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate them

Cashews?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate them

*Bananas ?*


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Turkish delight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chocolate-dipped strawberries?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Watermelon?


----------



## jjk

Hate it

*brown rice ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Brown sauce ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Ranch dressing?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Sour Cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Goats cheese?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Mars Bar ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Nougat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bakewell Tart?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Peanut butter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mulled wine?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Pork Pie ?*


----------



## jjk

Hate it

*Golden Syrup?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Stilton?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Cappucino ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Espresso?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Fried eggs?


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Cadbury's chocolate ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Crisps?


----------



## Muscateer

Love them

Popcorn?


----------



## Vixster

Love it

Hot chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Terry's Chocolate Orange ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Candy canes?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Cheese & Onion crisps ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Super Noodles?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*garlic?*


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*After Eights ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Turkey?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Stuffing?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Sprouts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Parsnips?


----------



## mandymouse

Love them roasted 

*Custard Creams ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Oreos?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

pizza


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Cranberry sauce ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bread sauce?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Toffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Gingerbread Latte ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Creme Brulee?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Lasagne ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Bacon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cottage pie?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Liver?


----------



## mandymouse

Eww, hate it

*Dark chocolate ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love it

White chocolate?


----------



## Verity Chambers

indifferent.

cherry coke?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no !

*Lucozade ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Have to admit i love it!! Don't drink it anymore though.

mocha


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Marzipan?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Coffee sweeties?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Brocolli ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Indifferent

pancakes?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Sour cream?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Nando's Peri Peri chicken ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Nachos?


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Fajitas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## jjk

indiffernt

*MEATBALLS?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Meringues?


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Bacon sandwich ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheese Burger?


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love them

*Jam Doughnuts ?*


----------



## Sarah28

love them!

Flapjacks?


----------



## queendisney

LOVE them


Brandy Alexander Cocktail?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Never had it so indifferent

Biscotti Baileys?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Sprouts ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Parsnips?


----------



## peachiepie

Hate them!

Custard?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Apple Pie


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Tomato soup?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Baked Beans ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Baileys?


----------



## A Small World

Like it

Cooked breakfast


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Celery ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Dim sums?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

pork pies


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cornish Pasty?


----------



## A Small World

love them

popcorn


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peanut butter?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Apple Juice?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Crunchie ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jelly Beans?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Cabbage?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Chilli


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Brown sauce ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Treacle?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Burritos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Sour Cream?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Maltesers ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Pancakes?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Cookies & cream ice cream ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## jjk

Love them

*eggnog ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mulled wine?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Tunnocks teacakes?


----------



## mandymouse

Never heard of them, but if they're like normal teacakes, then love 

*Crumpets ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em!

Croissants?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*baked Beans ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Love 'em

*Strawberry Jam ?*


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Marmalade?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bagels?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Green beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Parsnips?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Stollen?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Baileys ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Roast beef?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Smoking ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mojito?


----------



## mandymouse

Hate it

*Cosmopolitans ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Christmas Pudding?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Mincemeat pies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Stuffing?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Sausages wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Scones?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Clotted cream?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Jack Daniels ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Amaretto?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Latte?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Earl Grey tea?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Butternut Squash?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sprouts?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Cauliflower?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Sherry ?*


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Risotto?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Gnocchi?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Pickled onions?


----------



## mandymouse

Love them 

*Red Wine ?*


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent 

cream cheese?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Salsa?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Brandy butter?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## mandymouse

Love them

*Cream cakes ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Quesadillas?


----------



## mandymouse

Don't know, I've never tried them

*Salted peanuts ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Mojitos?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, dislike

*Cappucino ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Garlic bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Lasagne ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it 

Parmesan cheese?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Mushrooms?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

hate 

eggs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Roast potatoes?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Lamb?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it

*Eggnog ?*


----------



## Sarah28

never tried it so not sure!

mince pies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Sherry trifle?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Dates?


----------



## mandymouse

Eww, dislike

*After Eights ?*


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*Bread sauce ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Bucks Fizz?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

ferrero rocher?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Yule log?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Fudge?


----------



## jjk

\indifferent

*bitter lemon?*


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Prawns ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Curry?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Brie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tiramisu?


----------



## mandymouse

Love it 

*Apple Pie ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Pizza?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*Christmas cake ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Parsnips?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Hot chocolate?


----------



## mandymouse

Indifferent

*A scone with jam and clotted cream ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Ice tea?


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Cranberry Sauce*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mustard?


----------



## A Small World

Like it

Mulled wine


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bread sauce?


----------



## A Small World

Indifferent

Mince Pies


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Mulled wine?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Sherry Trifle


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Fried egg?


----------



## A Small World

Love them

Prawns


----------



## mandymouse

Hate them

*Terry's Chocolate Orange ?*


----------



## A Small World

Love them 

Hummus


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cream cheese?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

egg nog


----------



## mandymouse

Dislike

*Cheese ?*


----------



## jjk

love it

*salmon?*


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Sausage rolls (the pastry kind)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheese Fondue?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Steak Pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn Chowder?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know, I've never tried it, though it sounds gross 

*Seafood ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sangria?


----------



## Muscateer

Indifferent

Chips & curry sauce?


----------



## mandymouse

Mmm, love it

*Pickled onions ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Gherkins?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Potato Skins?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Fajitas?


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Enchiladas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Onion rings?


----------



## MazdaUK

Love them

sushi? sick: )


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Spring rolls?


----------



## queendisney

indifferent..


cheese and onion crisps?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Brie?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Peanut Butter?


----------



## halleous

Love it!

Salmon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Bacon?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

Toffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ben and Jerry's?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Pringles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Nachos?


----------



## Emma1987

Depends...love them without cheese! HATE them otherwise 

*Coffee?*


----------



## Sarah28

Love it! 

Hot chocolate?


----------



## MazdaUK

hate it. (Weird, love the smell and idea just can't bear it)

lamb? (My sister hates it)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Steak?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

love it 

coffee


----------



## Sarah28

love it

breakfast waffles?


----------



## MazdaUK

indifferent

caviar?


----------



## taylor91

hate it

Chocolate icecream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Clotted cream


----------



## taylor91

hate it

Flapjacks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

pancakes?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

Onion Rings


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Corn bread?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Sweet and Sour Sauce?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

Food shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chick peas?


----------



## taylor91

Hate them

Sprouts?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Jaffa Cakes?


----------



## taylor91

Love them 

*Prawn Cocktail Crisps?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Popcorn?


----------



## MazdaUK

indifferent

Nutella?


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Love it!

Hot Cross Buns?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

Mars Bars?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Jelly beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Chocolate Spread?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Hate it!!

chilli con carne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sourdough Bread?


----------



## Verity Chambers

OMG, love it, love it, love it, want some now!!!

honey roasted nuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Smarties?


----------



## Muscateer

Love em

Philly cheese?


----------



## MazdaUK

indifferent

Bournville chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Diet Coke?


----------



## taylor91

Love it, love it, love it... more like addicted to it...

*Cherry Coke?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cottage pie?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

*Lemon Sorbet? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Frozen yoghurt?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

love it 

ice cream


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Marmalade?


----------



## Muscateer

Hate it

Fried egg?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

hate it 

hard boiled eggs


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Jam doughnuts?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Cheesecake?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Potato waffles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jacket potato?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Peaches?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them 

Milk shakes?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Galaxy chocolate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Jelly Beans?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Roller-coasters?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Espresso?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Hate it 

Coffee


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Marshmallows? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Marzipan?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Hot Cross Buns?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

*Cottage cheese?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Hot dog?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

American Cheese


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Avocado?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

Sour Cream


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Tomato Soup?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Popcorn?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Cheese popcorn


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Burritos?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent 

*Mint Chocolate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Donuts?


----------



## Sarah28

love em

profiteroles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## taylor91

Oh my gosh, my fav dessert  Love it!!

*Chocolate cookies?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Tiramisu?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Brie?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Fish & Chips?*


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Hate it 

Fish sticks


----------



## taylor91

Hate them

*M&M's?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut butter?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

Peanut butter cookies


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

Corn Flakes?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Marmalade?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

*Mozzarella? *


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## UKDEB

Love it.  As long as it's homemade, or "from scratch" in a restaurant. 

*Red mullet*


----------



## taylor91

Hate it (even though I had to google it haha... I don't like fish)

*Chocolate sponge?
*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Love it

Peanut butter?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Love it 

Cookie dough


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Digestive biscuits?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Indifferent

Salmon?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Haribo Tangfastics?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Tortillas?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Broccoli? *


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Hate it

Sweet and Sour Chicken?


----------



## Sarah28

love it!

prawn crackers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Poppadoms?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Yankee Candles? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cream Tea?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

Porridge?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

*Fruit cake?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Hate it

Natural Yoghurt?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Lemon Curd?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Chocolate éclairs? *


----------



## Sarah28

love em!

White chocolate?


----------



## taylor91

As long as it is milkybar then love it

*Dark chocolate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Fudge?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Shortcake?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Ice tea?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

cottage cheese?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cheddar?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love it

Angel delight


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Marmalade?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Polo mints?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Mars bar?


----------



## taylor91

Hate them

*Twix?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Oreos?


----------



## jen_uk

Indifferent

Jelly Beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Orange juice?


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Apple juice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Diet Coke?


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Cress?


----------



## Koivu

NevEr heard of it, so indifferent.

Egg Foo Young


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Raspberries?


----------



## jen_uk

Love

Cheese fondue?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Toasted sandwiches?


----------



## Sarah28

love them

Ratatouille?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

French Onion Soup?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

*Tomato soup?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chilli Con Carne?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

French toast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Garlic bread?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Pasta?*


----------



## jjk

love it

*Malt Loaf?*


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Indifferent

Nutella?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tiramisu?


----------



## linzdr

Hate it


Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pancakes?


----------



## linzdr

Indifferent

Guacamole?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Nachos?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Cadbury's cream eggs?*


----------



## thestevied

LLOOOOOVVVVVVVVVEEEE them!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Oreos?


----------



## Sarah28

Love them

Gingerbread?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*Pineapple?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Coconut?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## A Small World

Indifferent

Red wine?


----------



## taylor91

Love it

*White wine?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

Iced Tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Diet Coke?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Indifferent

Quavers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Croissants?


----------



## taylor91

Love them

*Chocolate Ice-cream?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pizza?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love it!

Banana bread!?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love it!

Coconut?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Bacon Butties


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sausage roll?


----------



## Sarah28

love em

Cherry pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brownies?


----------



## Sarah28

Love them!

Cookie dough icecream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Milk shakes?


----------



## thestevied

Love them all... but not strawberry flavour.  Weird, as I love Starwberries!

Houmous?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bagels?


----------



## thestevied

Love em. 

Olives?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Hate em!

Mocha


----------



## thestevied

Hate. 

Salami


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

apple pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it!

Tomato ketchup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

love it 

Spinach?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sweet corn?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love it

Squid?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sausage rolls?


----------



## tigger17

Hate it

poached egg?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sausages?


----------



## tigger17

Love it

grapefruit?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

hate it

Rolos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Peanut butter?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love it

Smoohth or crunchy?


----------



## tigger17

Hate it 


fish fingers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Tacos?


----------



## tigger17

Indifferent


Chicken nuggets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheesy chips?


----------



## tigger17

love them

BBQ sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Margarita?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Indifferent

popcorn


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## tigger17

Love them


Apples?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cream cheese?


----------



## torsie24

I like it, but I'm Lactose intolerant so it hates me! Lol.

Branston Pickle?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hate it

Cadbury Dairy Milk


----------



## tigger17

love it

pineapple pizza


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hot Dog?


----------



## Sarah28

love em

Reeses cups?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

love em!!!

Double decker?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## tigger17

hate it

Raspberries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ice tea?


----------



## tigger17

Hate it 

Meatballs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Couscous?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

marmalade?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pancakes?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

love them

Bacon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bagel?


----------



## tigger17

Indifferent

candyfloss


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Oreos?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love them

cheese on toast


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## tigger17

love it

custard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mango?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love it! 

Chilli con carne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chicken Tikka Massala?


----------



## tigger17

hate it

Kit Kats?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Twix?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love them

carrots?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them raw, hate them cooked

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## jjk

love it

*Pesto?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## tigger17

love it

baked beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Rice Krispy Treats?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love them

cornflakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bagel?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

indifferent

Liver?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Hash Browns?


----------



## tigger17

love em

stilton cheese


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it.

Brie?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

French toast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Waffles?


----------



## tigger17

love em 

pancakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pizza?


----------



## tigger17

Love it

marmalade


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bread and Butter Pudding?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Brandy butter?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hate it

Cheese and onion crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pecan pie?


----------



## torsie24

Indifferent. 

Pineapple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Coconut?


----------



## torsie24

Love it!

Root beer?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Grape Soda?


----------



## tigger17

Indifferent

Weetabix


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Peanut butter?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Love it

tuna


----------



## tigger17

Love it 

cheddar Cheese


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Raspberries?


----------



## Sarah28

Love em

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## tigger17

Love it 

hot dogs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheese burger?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Love them!

Vodka?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mojito?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Red wine?


----------



## Antony

Hate it

Egg & Bacon Sandwich


----------



## tigger17

love em

mac 'n' cheese


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Olives


----------



## tigger17

Hate em'

bacon


----------



## Sarah28

love it

french toast?


----------



## tigger17

love it

mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## tigger17

love it

hot choclate


----------



## Sarah28

love it

mango?


----------



## tigger17

hate it 

gammon


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Olives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Hummus?


----------



## tigger17

love it

Meatballs


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Kebabs?


----------



## tigger17

Indifferent

twix


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 
Bananas?


----------



## tigger17

hate em

fish cakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Steak?


----------



## tigger17

love it

chips


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cup cakes


----------



## tigger17

love em 

scones


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Garlic bread?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Garlic mushrooms?


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

olives?


----------



## tigger17

Hate em'

pasta


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Millionaires shortbread


----------



## tigger17

Love it

toffee


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Corn bread?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Sweet popcorn?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Watermelon?


----------



## tigger17

hate it

ribs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pizza?


----------



## tigger17

love it

baked beans


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

spaghetti hoops?


----------



## tigger17

hate them

cucumber


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pita?


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Brie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hash Browns?


----------



## sharon78

Love it

Chocolate Cake


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Oreos?


----------



## sharon78

Love it


Weetabix


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

Olives?


----------



## sharon78

Hate It


Bacon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ravioli?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

American mustard


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## thestevied

Love it

Garlic?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn Dogs?


----------



## thestevied

Never tried one! (what's it like??)

Pigeon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very nice. It is a hot dog sausage dipped in cornbread mixture and then fried.

As to pigeon, I have never tried this, but imagine that I would hate it as I hate all game.

Fried egg?


----------



## thestevied

Love it.

Bacon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chilli Con Carne?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Stuffing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sangria?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. Had it in a bar in Barcelona but we were convinced it was watered down!

Ketchup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Seafood?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Coffee.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cherry Coke?


----------



## thestevied

LOVE it!  Try to have the diet one only though, but it's not as nice....

Mango?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chips?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Parsnips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chicken Tikka


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Crispy duck?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Spring rolls?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Roast potatoes.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Risotto?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Pork crackling?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

Peanuts?


----------



## thestevied

Love them!

Chillis?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Prawn crackers?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Olives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Custard creams?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Kettle chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Earl Grey tea?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Smoked salmon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cherries?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Moussaka?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it if it is made with Beef and hate it if it is made with lamb.

Oreos?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Champagne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mojito?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Caramel?


----------



## robynrainer

Indifferent.  

Vegiemite?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Marmite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peanut butter?


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it

Fresh cream?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Garlic bread?


----------



## jen_uk

Love it

Maltesers


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Twix?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Coleslaw?


----------



## thestevied

Love them.

Coleslaw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ranch dressing?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Stilton?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jalapeno Poppers?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Kiwi


----------



## taylor91

Love them

Salted popcorn?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Pretzels?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Peanuts?


----------



## taylor91

Indifferent

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Espresso?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Crumpets?


----------



## meggiebeth

Indifferent

Noodles?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Roast beef?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pizza?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Pepperoni?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Margarita?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Baileys?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Milk chocolate?


----------



## meggiebeth

Love it! A LOT!

Advent calendar chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Nope. Hate it. Way too different. 

Bananas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

They hate me (severe allergy)

Watermelon?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Vodka?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Nachos?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Fajitas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Refried Beans?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Cereal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Iced tea?


----------



## T1gger

Indifferent




Sushi?


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it. Eugh.

Pot noodle?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Hot dog?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Crispy duck?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Pork chops?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tomato soup?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

French onion soup?


----------



## veritas

Love it

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## tigger17

love it 

bacon and eggs


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Sausage sandwich?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hash Browns?


----------



## veritas

Love them

crepes?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Cheesecake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Raspberries?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Marmite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mustard?


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it- yeugh

Crusts (off of loaves of bread)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pina Colada?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Mars bars?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jelly Beans?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Milk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sunday roast?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Ice lollies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Oreos?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Jaffa cakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Baked Beans?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent.

Corn on the cob?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheesy chips?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Chicken pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Roast potatoes?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Fish and Chips?


----------



## thestevied

Love it (only cod, though)

Cottage pie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chestnuts?


----------



## thestevied

Hate them. 

Lasagne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Parmesan?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bacon?


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it

Fruit salad?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Mince pies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Shortbread?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Millionaires shortbread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Champagne?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Lamb cutlets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Gnocchi?


----------



## meggiebeth

Indifferent

Hershey chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Galaxy chocolate!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Donuts?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Omelette?


----------



## tigger17

love em'

fried eggs


----------



## thestevied

Love 'em!

Maltesers


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Milk Shake?


----------



## jjk

Indifferent

*greek yogurt?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## meggiebeth

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!

Dole whips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tiramisu?


----------



## thestevied

LOVE IT!! 

Ice cream?


----------



## Sarah28

love it!

cheesecake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pecan pie?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Steak pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chicken Satay?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Marmite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Prawn crackers?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Popadums?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Apple pie?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Peanut butter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Marmalade?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Beetroot


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Melon?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it!! 

Prawns


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ribs?


----------



## thestevied

LOVE them. 

Medium rare steaks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ranch dressing?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it! 

Oreo cookies


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Tea?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Pineapple on pizza


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brownies?


----------



## thestevied

LOVE them!!

Frankfurters?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Crisps?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Pringles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Jelly Beans?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Haribo?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent (although I love he Haribo Smurfs)

Bakewell Tart?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Jaffa cakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Banoffee pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jacket Potato?


----------



## meggiebeth

Love them! Yum!

Jam donuts?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Mango


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Extra strong mints.


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate them

Coffee


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Kettle chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Iced tea?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Peppermint tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sangria?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Margaritas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Coconut?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Red Thai curry?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Dark chocolate??


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Toblerone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Shortbread?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Fizzy cola bottles


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Tikka Massala?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Liquorice???


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Jam?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Sparkling water


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Black coffee??


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Irish coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Cottage pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Ravioli?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Basil?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jalapenos?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Pickled onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Olives?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Brie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Breaded Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Sarah28

love it

dried apricots?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Corn flakes


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## thestevied

Hate them. 

Hazelnut coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cookies and Cream Ice Cream?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Chopped hazelnuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Fish and Chips?


----------



## thestevied

Love it but only cod!

Battered sausage?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent 

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Iced Tea


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hot Dog?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Blueberry muffins


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Walnut cake?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Potato and Leek soup


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheesy chips?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it!

Garlic mayo


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Avocado?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Lamb chops


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Roast pork?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Scampi


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Vanilla milkshake


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

French Onion Soup?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chicken Korma


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Onion bhajis?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Mushrooms


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Popcorn?


----------



## sharon78

Love it

...Cream Eggs


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Double decker.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## thestevied

Hate them. 

Cupcakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Custard Creams?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Custard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Espresso?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

BBQ sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Crepes?


----------



## Iamajoy79

Love it!

Bratwurst


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Fried onions.


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Weetabix?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Muesli?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Diet coke


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Ginger beer


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Garlic bread?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Bread and olive oil?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Popcorn?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Corn on the cob?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Onion rings?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chow Mein


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Satay?


----------



## Wills Mom

LOVE it!

Chicken curry


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Lasagne?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Nachos


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Fajitas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Nachos?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

BBQ ribs


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Margaritas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cottage Pie?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Peaches


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mango?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Raisins


----------



## tigger17

indifferent

pasta


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Espresso


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Raspberries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mojito?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Strawberry Daiquiri


----------



## frankieeyre

Hate it

Shake it up


----------



## thestevied

No idea what that is!!

Warm bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Croissants


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ranch dressing?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Chicken kiev


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Chicken en croute?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mixed Grill?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Maple syrup


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheesy Chips?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

French toast


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Blueberries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Smoothies?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Cheeseburger


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tiramisu?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Lemon sorbet


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tequilla?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Vodka


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pancakes?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Orange soda


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Onion rings?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Caesar Salad?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Cranberry Juice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cream Soda?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Balsamic vinegar

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Tuna


----------



## Sarah28

indifferent

prawns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cappuccino?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Risotto


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## frankieeyre

Hate it

iPhone 5?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent (a bit crunchy to eat  )

Fruit punch?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Nutella?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Peanut butter?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Ketchup????


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Salt and vinegar crisps


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mickey bars?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Dole whip!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn Dogs?


----------



## PJB71

Yuck

Marshmallow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dark chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Loveit 

Winter????


----------



## Wills Mom

Love

Funnel cake?


----------



## PJB71

Love 

Salted popcorn????


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Potato waffles

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ribs?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Chicken satay?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Poppadoms?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Garlic Naan Bread


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Korma?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Chicken curry


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sesame Prawn Toast?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Onion Bhaji?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate milk shake?


----------



## frankieeyre

LOVE IT!!!

The only way is Essex?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Waffles?


----------



## baylie666

dolphingirl47 said:


> Indifferent
> 
> Fish and Chips?



Love them

Wasabi


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Sweet and Sour Chicken?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pasta?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Lemon curd?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Beans on Toast?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!! 

Peaches

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pineapple?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Key lime pie?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Oreos?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Turkey?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chilli Con Carne?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!!

Guacamole?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn bread?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Budweiser?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pear cider?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

Salted peanuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate brownies?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Chocolate cookies (the freshly baked, soft kind...)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Fudge?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Marshmallow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Steak pie?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Cod?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Scampi?


----------



## Sarah28

hate it

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## TheRocketeer

indifferent

Moussaka?


----------



## southernsam

love it

Belgian Waffles and ice cream


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Spag Bol?


----------



## sharon78

indifferent

Pineapple Dole Whip


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it!

Pate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sour Dough Bread?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Garlic?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Crepes?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Oxtail soup?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Coca cola?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Clotted Cream?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Strawberries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Raspberries?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Cream soda?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chicken Tikka Masala?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Muesli?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Bananas?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Figs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Couscous?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Minestrone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

French Onion Soup?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Prosciutto ham?


----------



## TheRocketeer

Love it

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Scampi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Deep fried brie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Onion rings?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Fried chicken?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Pavlova?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Cauliflower?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Garlic chips?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Chicken Parmesan?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Full fat milk?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Double cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Custard?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Rice pudding?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Beef Stew?


----------



## irongirlof12

Love it

Polo mints?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sorbet?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Liver????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Bacon?


----------



## PJB71

Love it (as long as its smoked&crispy)

sparkling water??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it.

Soft serve ice cream?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Chocolate brownies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Frozen yoghurt?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Vol au vents?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Muller corners?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Iced tea???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Smoothies?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Pancakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dark chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Chilli chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Candy floss


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate-covered Strawberries?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Fish&chips????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cheddar?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Pineapple???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mango?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Dr Pepper


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Orange soda?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Corn dogs????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Macaroni Cheese?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Champagne


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Marzipan?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Pickled onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hash Browns?


----------



## PJB71

Love them

Avocados?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cherry Coke?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Cashew nuts?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Chocolate flavour ice cream??


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Shortbread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Instant gravy???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mushy peas?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Black coffee??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Yorkshire puding??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cream Tea?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Cold custard??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jelly Beans?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Baked beans??


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chicken wings?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Pickled Beetroot??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Ribs?


----------



## PJB71

Love them (as long as there not fatty)

Well done steak?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it 

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it (I hate eggs cooked in any shape or form)

Donuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bagels?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Orange Juice with "bits"


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bakewell Tart?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Vanilla cheesecake?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Cappuccino


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Jam donut?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Florentines?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent 

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Cheese?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Jelly????


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Mushy peas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Hot Dog?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Chilli cheese fries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cottage Pie?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Jam sandwiches???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Tikka Massala?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Roast lamb?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Fillet Steak?


----------



## PJB71

Love it 

Crunchy peanut butter??


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Battered cod?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Salmon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Lobster?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Hot chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Chocolate???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Fruit punch?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Stilton??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Tomato soup?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Walkers Cheese and Onion?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Dorritos?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Cheetos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Twix?


----------



## meggiebeth

Hate it

Mulled wine?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sangria?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Hazelnuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Maltesers?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

BBQ sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tacos?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Dumplings?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheese on Toast?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Pop tarts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate digestives?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Marshmallows?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Couscous?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Tomatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Roast potatoes?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Muesli?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent 

Cheesy chips?


----------



## Wills Mom

Mmmm love them

Curry chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Spring rolls?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Crispy won tons?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Corn Dogs?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm ashamed to say I've never tried them!! But they're on my must do list 

Egg fried rice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Thai Red Curry?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Basil pesto?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Weetabix


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

BBQ ribs?


----------



## PJB71

Love them

Black coffee??


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Hash browns?


----------



## PJB71

Love them

Tomato ketchup?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Hot dog?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Water??


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Fanta orange?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pecan Pie?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Extra strong mints?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Lemon sorbet?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cherry Coke?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Strawberry jelly?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Pavlova?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Horseradish sauce.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sour cream?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Beef tacos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chicken curry?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Moussaka?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Steak pie?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Fillet steak?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Lobster?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Scallops?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Mojito?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Cider?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Mint ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tiramisu?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Espresso?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Horlicks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Pain of Chocolat?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Bread and butter pudding?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Butterscotch?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!!

Meringue?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Scones?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Croissants?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheese Burger


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Chowder?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bagels?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Espresso??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Lamb?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Cottage pie?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Pickled onions??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Garlic bread?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Roast potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Watermelon?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Cashew nuts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheese and Onion crisps?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love them

Toffee?


----------



## Dimplenose

Used to love them - but hate the way they remove my fillings these days!! So HATE

pineapple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Naan bread?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Strawberry yoghurt?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tortillas?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Egg Custards???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Carrot Cake?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Brandy


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Baileys?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Full fat milk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Amaretti?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Iced tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dole Whip Float?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Gin & Tonic??


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Red Bull?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Trifle?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Banoffee Pie?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Quavers??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ravioli?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Cabbage?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Green beans?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Clotted cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Rice pudding?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Evaporated Milk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Soya milk?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hate it

Vegetable lasagne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Macaroni Cheese?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Mustard?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Avocado?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Peaches?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mango?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Apple juice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Onion rings?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Cheetos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Garlic bread?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cider?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Sangria?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Dumplings?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Courgette?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Breaded mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pancakes?


----------



## PJB71

Pancakes

Parma Ham?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Custard Creams?


----------



## PJB71

Hate them

Popcorn??


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Cheese sauce


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Macdonalds


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Dominos?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent (never had one)

Baked beans??


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

KFC?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Sprouts??


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Gingerbread?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Lucozade?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Custard?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Eccles Cakes??


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Brandy butter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mince Pies?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Garlic?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mozzarella?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it! 

Spagetti Carbonara?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cottage Pie?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

White wine?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## PJB71

Love love love it

Pâté?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Salmon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Scampi?


----------



## Wills Mom

Love it

Candy floss?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Apple Pie?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Mussels?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Hot chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Cabbage?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Rhubarb?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Semolina


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Nutella?


----------



## Wills Mom

Indifferent

Prawns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Spring rolls?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pita bread?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Hummus


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Prawn crackers?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Toffee apples?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pecan pie?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Salad Cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Balsamic Vinegar?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Smoked salmon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Parmesan cheese?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Asparagus??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Poppadoms?


----------



## PJB71

Love it

Bombay mix???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pringles?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Salted popcorn?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dark chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Milk Shakes?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Chilli


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chick peas?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Gnocchi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mozzarella?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Peppermint?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Caesar Salad?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Fresh coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Horlicks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cream Cheese?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Marmite???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peanut Butter


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Gooseberries


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Diet Coke?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Porridge?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jacket potato?


----------



## PJB71

Love it as long as its crispy 

Squid?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Scampi?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it

Red wine?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it (or more accurately, it hates me)

Orange juice?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Cottage cheese??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sour dough bread?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Sparkling water????


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Brownies?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent 

Peppermint tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Garlic?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sesame Prawn Toast?


----------



## PJB71

Hate it - allergic to fish 

Seaweed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Pancakes?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Treacle?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Honey?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Rice krispie squares?


----------



## meggiebeth

Indifferent

Mickey waffles???

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Crepes?


----------



## PJB71

Indifferent

Squid


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Oysters?


----------



## ariel75

Hate it (never tried it tho l)


Garlic bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Corn dogs?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Roast chestnuts.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mulled wine?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Bratwurst


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Christmas Pudding?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it 

Mince pies


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Bread pudding


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sherry Trifle?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Mushrooms


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheese Burger?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Milk


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cream Tea?


----------



## stba2006

Indifferent

Coriander?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Garlic Bread?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Steak


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pizza?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Curry


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Baileys?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Tea


----------



## Tink1987

Love it!

Dates?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Cauliflower


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Sprouts?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Parsnips


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chestnuts?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Mulled wine


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Dark chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Coconut


----------



## Baliezer

Love it.



Eggnog?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Honey


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pink Champagne?


----------



## bee86

Love it!!!! 

Nutella


----------



## Tink1987

Love it. 


Pannatone


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

After Eight?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.


Raisins?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Ice cream


----------



## Tink1987

Love it. 

Brandy?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Jam?


----------



## Tink1987

Love strawberry jam. 


Crumpets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sherry?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.


Marmite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peanut Butter?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Apple pie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Christmas pudding?


----------



## stba2006

Love it

Panettone


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Yule log?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 

Rhubarb crumble?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Lasagne


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Risotto?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 

Cupcakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brandy Cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Beetroot


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Yorkshire Pudding?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent

Broccoli?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Broad beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chocolate-covered strawberries?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.


Winter pimms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Baileys?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.


Cheese and crackers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Rose Wine?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 


Chocolate truffles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Shortbread?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 

New York cheesecake


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Carrot cake?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.


Sherry?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mulled Wine?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it

Prawn cocktail crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanuts?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cornish Pasties?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Mince pies?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Parsnips


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 


Sprouts?


----------



## jessicarabbituk

Indifferent 

Sprouts?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Chocolate digestives?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.


Brandy snaps?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Courgettes?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Leeks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it. 

New potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Fried egg?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Bacon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cottage pie?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Seafood?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.


Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Tikka Massala?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 


Pepsi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cherry Coke?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Chocolate milk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Oreos?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Herseys Chocolate?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.


Dairy milk?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Rice pudding?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Pork chops?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Fajitas?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.


Steak?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Coffee?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Chicken kiev?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Gravy?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it. 

Spring rolls?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Gammon


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Espresso?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.


Cheese toasties?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pancakes?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Strawberry laces?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Jelly beans?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.


Chocolate Vienesse?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Coconut?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it. 

Rich tea biscuits?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bakewell Tarts?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Ham hock?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Fillet steak?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Dauphonise potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Potato Croquettes?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 

Pasta?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Couscous?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Malted milk biscuits?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Mince pies?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Jam


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Gingerbread?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Black forest gateaux?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheesecake?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Key lime pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Kebab?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Steak and Kidney pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mushrooms?


----------



## meggiebeth

Love them

Brussel sprouts?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Pancetta?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Stuffing?


----------



## meggiebeth

Tink1987 said:
			
		

> Love it.
> 
> Stuffing?



Love it

Christmas pudding?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tink1987

Love it. 

Barcadi?


----------



## celiawelia

indifferent

egyptian cotton


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bucks Fizz?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Marmalade?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Trevski220

Hate it


Marmite?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it

Chocolate spread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Prawn cocktail crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Macadamia Nuts?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them

Pork belly?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Carrots?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Lamb shank?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Ice cream?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Strawberry jam?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Sweetcorn


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Garden peas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Sprouts?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Duck?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Red cabbage?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Pickled onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Gerkins?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Scones?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Brandy cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Christmas pudding?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mulled wine?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

J20 Glitterberry?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have never tried it, but I think I would love it.

Yorkshire Pudding?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Swede?


----------



## Tink2312

Hate it

Shredded wheat?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Kellogg's cornflakes?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Smoked salmon?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Piccalilli?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Prawns?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Pickled onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Beef Wellington?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Chicken Tikka?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chilli con Carne?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Lychees


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mango?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Cherries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ravioli?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Bacon sandwich?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Fried bread?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Cup of tea?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Peppermint tea?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Christmas leftovers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheesy chips?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Mince Pies


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Baileys?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Sprouts


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Cranberry juice?


----------



## A Small World

hate it

ice cream


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Oreos?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Milk?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Cider?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Vodka?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Cheese & Onion crisps?


----------



## A Small World

Love them (Loads )

Cheesecake


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Egg custards?


----------



## A Small World

Love them

Apple Crumble?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Pulled pork?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Broad beans?


----------



## A Small World

hate them

strawberries


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Melon?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Pasta?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

onion bhajis?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Samosa?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Prawns ?


----------



## Tink1987

Love Samosas.

Prawns?


----------



## A Small World

Love them

McDonalds Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Chicken fajitas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Goat's cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Fudge cake?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Tiramisu?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Naan bread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Wontons?


----------



## A Small World

indifferent

Chocolate Orange


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Mint chocolate?


----------



## A Small World

Love it

Mulled Wine?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Chocolate brownie?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Fruit cake?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Sausages?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Pineapple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Scones?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Mango?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Raspberries?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them. 

Blackberries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Amaretti?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Ham hock?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Corn dog?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Fish & Chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Nachos?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Yoghurt?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## frankieeyre

Love it. 

Finding Nemo?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Tea loaf?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Sticky toffee pudding?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hash Brown?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Chocolate muffins?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Beef Wellington?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheese Fondue?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Crumpets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Bagels?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Malted loaf?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cottage Pie?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Scallops?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Roast beef?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Bacon sandwich?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Onions?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Chorizo?


----------



## Sarah28

love it

mint chocolate?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Gammon and eggs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Waffles?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Bananas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them (or rather they hate me)

Watermelon?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it. 

Sweet potato?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Tacos?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them


Quesadillas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pretzels?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Mash potato?


----------



## BeauTea

Indifferent

Nachos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Curry?


----------



## BeauTea

Never actually had it, but my friend got quite sick from it once so,, somewhere between indifffernt/hate it.

Strawberry Ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Spring rolls?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Steak?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Macaroni Cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

*Cauliflower cheese?*


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent

Swede?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Jacket Potato?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Broccoli?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Marmalade?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Mushrooms?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Honey?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Tea?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Ware Bears

Love it

*Sprouts?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Chips?


----------



## Ware Bears

Love'em

*Pringles?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Brussel pâté?


----------



## paul_toria96

Love it 

Sausages ?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Broad beans?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Minced beef?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Beef bourgion?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Custard creams?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Oreos?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Shortbread?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Frozen Yoghurt?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Wagon wheels?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Hash browns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pita pockets?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Tuna?


----------



## nickyg14

Indifferent

Cinnamon & Raison Muffins?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pecan Pie?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Cherry pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hummus?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Olives?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Grapes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Meat Balls?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Milka chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Pancakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Croissants?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Blue cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Donuts?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Kievs?


----------



## Tink2312

Hate them.

Tuna?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

BBQ sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Hummus?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Dairy milk?


----------



## meggiebeth

Love it!

Spinach???

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Roast beef?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Yorkshire puddings?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Cottage pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it.

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Chilli con carne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Quesadillas?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Chip shop chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheesecake?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Apple pie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Brie?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Haribo sweets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Slush Puppy?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Chocolate muffins?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Bran flakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Baked Beans?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Spaghetti hoops?


----------



## wen-tom

indifferent.

Vanilla Milk shake?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Cheese straws?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Honey?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peanut Butter?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Lasagne?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Couscous?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Fudge?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Swede?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Raspberry lucozade.


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Bacon sandwich?


----------



## thestevied

Love it!

English mustard!


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Apple sauce?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Rhubarb crumble?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Chicken chasseur?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Pesto?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Guacamole?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Salsa?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Fish Fingers?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Salmon?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Iced tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Chocolate spread?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

KFC?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Coleslaw?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Blue cheese dressing?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Gravy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Bacon Butty?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Cheese on toast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Corned beef hash?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

French Onion Soup?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Spring onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Apple Pie?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Strawberries?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Fudge cake?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Profiteroles?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Beetroot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Cucumber?


----------



## Grumpy John

Hate it

Lack of manners!


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Peppers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Chickpeas?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Mango?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Lychees?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Anchovies?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Banana fritter?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Parsnips?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Stuffing?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Honey?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Cauliflower cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Marmalade?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Piccalilli?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Cauliflower


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Coffee?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Peri peri chicken?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## sgoney

Love them.

Curry


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Duck?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Yorkshire puddings?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Gammon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Scampi?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Scallops?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them

Pretzels?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Malteasers?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

love em! 

mini cheddars?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent. 

Steak McCoys?


----------



## thestevied

Loooove them!

Plain Pringles?


----------



## paul_toria96

Hate them 

Tacos ?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Churros?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Rocket?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Courgette


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

indifferent

poached eggs


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Bacon?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Chicken noodles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Ravioli?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Gammon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Couscous?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Chilli con carne?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Spag bol?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Candy floss?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate-dipped Strawberries?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Hash browns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Caesar Salad?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Figs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Hot Dog?


----------



## thestevied

Love it (as long as its not a tinned sausage!!!). 

Freshly squeezed orange juice?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Milk shake?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Pork Chops?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Corn Chowder?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Prawns?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cheese Burger?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Chicken curry?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Sweet and Sour Chicken?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Mango chutney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Pancetta?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Roast potatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Gnocchi?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Cheese on Toast?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Brown sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it.

Paninis?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Cod?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent

Scampi?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Wild Rice?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Cornflakes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Sour Dough Bread?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Brie and cranberry ciabatta.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Victoria Sponge?


----------



## thestevied

Love it

Broccoli and Stilton soup?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Risotto?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Double deckers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Baked Beans?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent 

Gammon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Mustard?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Tomatoes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Stuffed Peppers?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Pears?


----------



## A Small World

Indifferent

Horseradish Sauce?


----------



## Tink2312

Love it.

Tomato soup?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Swede?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Peas?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Fruit loops (the American version)


----------



## Tink1987

Hate them.

Mushrooms?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Carrots?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Parsnips?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Fish fingers?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Scrambled egg?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Roast lamb?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent

Stuffing?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Steak?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Indifferent

BBQ sauce flavour Pringles (yummy)


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Cheese on toast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Jacket Potato?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Pulled pork?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tacos?


----------



## tennisfan

Love them

Courgettes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Apple Pie?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Peach cobbler?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Clotted Cream?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it!

Strawberry jam?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Raspberries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Mango?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Kiwis?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it. 

Cream cheese?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Cherry Coke?


----------



## Tink1987

Hate it.

Hot chocolate?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Milk?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Bananas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate them.

Scones?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Maple syrup?


----------



## tigger17

Hate it 

Toad in the hole


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Hunters chicken?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Espresso?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Passion fruit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Tink1987

Indifferent.

Sweet chilli sauce?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Sweet corn?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

French Onion Soup?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Mango?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Cheddar?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Baked beans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Ravioli?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Fajitas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Cheese Fondue?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Stilton?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it

Mojito?


----------



## thestevied

Hate it. 

Hummus?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Pita Pockets?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Pickled onions?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Iced tea?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent

Crispy chicken skin


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hate it.

Couscous?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent


Tea?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Champagne?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Pringles?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Bagels?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Gherkins?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Apricots


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Peaches?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Pulled pork?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Quesadillas?


----------



## taylor91

Hate it

Chocolate Icecream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it.

Custard?


----------



## Tink1987

Love it.

Strawberries and cream?


----------



## thestevied

Love the strawberries, not so keen on the cream

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Sarah28

Love it

English Mustard?


----------



## Tink2312

Indifferent.

Blueberries?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Pizza?


----------



## tennisfan

Love it

Jam?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Nutella?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Indifferent 

Chocolate digestives


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Strawberry laces?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Croissants?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Pan au chocolat?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate them

Mushrooms?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Onion rings?


----------



## Tink1987

Love them.

Spicy chicken wings ?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Bourbon biscuits?


----------



## Tink2312

Love them.

Feta cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it 

Curry?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Chicken Kiev?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Meatballs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Doner Kebab?


----------



## thestevied

Love it (but only occasionally)

Garlic dough balls?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indifferent

Corn Dogs?


----------



## thestevied

Love them. 

Cheesy fries?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Prawn crackers?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Sweet chilli dipping sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love it

Tacos?


----------



## thestevied

Indifferent. 

Kettle chips?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love them

Muesli?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Jaffa curd?


----------



## tennisfan

Hate it

Fudge cake?


----------



## thestevied

Love it. 

Fizzy cola bottles?


----------



## tennisfan

Indifferent

Turkish Delight?


----------



## mandymouse

** In an attempt to stop Community threads from getting bumped down by all the quizzes, we will be keeping the Monthly Quiz and the 'Interview the person below you' threads open and closing the others for a short time.  We will review this decision in a months time, sorry for any inconvenience  **

Mandy & Sue


----------

